# Windscreen



## jearing (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi we have a new burstner elegance 810G and discovered a crack in the windscreen,:crying:does anyone have an idea of the cost of a replacement?.
We have insurance with a £100 excess, but wondered if they cover the cost? of a new one as most only cover up to £3000:frown2:

Happy motorhoming Joe


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Look here as a starter

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/56-burstner-motorhomes/121627-elegance-cracked-windscreen.html


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We had a new windscreen fitted

Since then we have a whistling sound whenever there is a headwind

Thought it was the door

Had a new one fitted

Still the same

No leaks nothing

Except a high pitched whistle when we hit a certain speed and the wind is in front of us

Could be at the side 

Only happened since the windscreen was fitted

Aldra


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

check your insurance policy, it will give a maximum value per claim for windscreen; also some insurers insist on a particular repairer; a combination of this would probably get you fixed with just the excess to pay.:wink2:


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

Joe sorry to here about your screen, the cost of a genuine screen NOT a copy is now around £2000 + vat. Autoglass will want to replace both of the side trims, this is were the cost mounts up at £600 + vat per side but do come already painted in your colour. I did ring round and many companies told me that the trims do not need replacing if taken off carefully. My insurance company at the time Caravan Guard insisted that I used Autoglass but did say I could get it done elswere but I would need to pay and claim it back. This wasn't a problem but I insisted on a genuine screen which Autoglass had in stock and the other companies would need to order, taking around two to three weeks to arrive. Autoglass did a good job though but they only fitted one trim as the other was on back order. I had my doubts about the new trim as it didn't look new to me and asked to see the old trim, they told me it was in the bottom of the skip which was filled with broken glass. To this day I am sure they fitted both of my old trims and charged insurance for one new one. 

I would insist on a genuine screen as the copies are not a very good fit. Check your insurance for the glass claim limit too.

Dill


----------

